# Plumbing vent through wall?



## EstimatorKev (Sep 18, 2013)

Are there standard code requirements for taking a plumbing vent out a house wall rather than up through the roof? 1 1/2" PVC. 

Thanks!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

EstimatorKev said:


> Are there standard code requirements for taking a plumbing vent out a house wall rather than up through the roof? 1 1/2" PVC.
> 
> Thanks!


Your neighbor does not want to smell your sewer.


----------



## EstimatorKev (Sep 18, 2013)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Your neighbor does not want to smell your sewer.


That was spectacularly unhelpful Killer! :smartass:

I was looking for something more like: "[The] vent has to terminate at least 6" above the roof line. You can run your vent surface mounted, on the outside wall and terminate it above the eave." 

That answer came from some random website that I don't trust, so I thought I'd check here. Thanks!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably needs to be 3" at some point. Wait for the hack comments to ensue.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't expect any useful plumbing advice from kts. Unless you are a licensed plumber he won't help. And even then he would insult you for not knowing your job.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

EstimatorKev said:


> That was spectacularly unhelpful Killer! :smartass:
> 
> I was looking for something more like: "[The] vent has to terminate at least 6" above the roof line. You can run your vent surface mounted, on the outside wall and terminate it above the eave."


What does your code say?

No one here can answer a question without knowing what code you are subject to.

In Chicago a vent has to terminate 12" above the peak of the roof, unless the roof may also serve as a floor, in which case the vent must terminate 7' 6" above the point of penetration, and no vent may exit a building outside the roof.

Your code may vary.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here you can go out the side wall and up, but it has to go through the roof eave 12" above sheathing


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

code is different in every State

here in WI it became code legal a few years ago...ive never done it....you wouldn't want it at ground level...you'd want it up high...and if your going up high why not go out the roof.....its supposed to be an option to avoid a AAV.....ive never had a bad AAV when tested and ive never had to replace a AAV......im sure in 20 years i will at some point(they will all wear out)....venting out the side is only to avoid a AAV...just use a AAV and be done with it


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

huggytree said:


> code is different in every State
> 
> here in WI it became code legal a few years ago...ive never done it....you wouldn't want it at ground level...you'd want it up high...and if your going up high why not go out the roof.....its supposed to be an option to avoid a AAV.....ive never had a bad AAV when tested and ive never had to replace a AAV......im sure in 20 years i will at some point(they will all wear out)....venting out the side is only to avoid a AAV...just use a AAV and be done with it


Those things aren't even legal here.


----------

